# Is leasing through Uber with the intent of moving up to Black economically worth it/even possible?



## UberFox (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, I need a hand with a slap of reality and some cold hard figures. I plan to take the Uber lease program, work for UberX for a few months until I obtain my professional chauffeur's license, then signing up with UberBlack and driving for both and other companies. It seems that even with Chicago's low fares and Uber's fees it is still lucrative enough to net $20+ an hour just for X after expenses if I treat it as a business and work during the peak hours. I've even heard from friends of drivers that drivers are netting $40-$50 an hour on weekends. I originally planned to lease a top of the line Toyota Avalon Limited Hybrid. The Avalon's are on Chicago's list of approved livery vehicles and maintenance on Toyota's is very low (plus very nice gas savings). Then adding or having an extended warranty+Toyota care thrown in to cover anything that may come up. However I am not able to get a clear answer if re-registering/titling for livery service/plates is possible after purchase or even if the lease's terms will allow it. Also I'm not getting a clear answer from Uber if it will be approved/waived in for Black. I've been sent two different approved vehicle lists, with one mysteriously missing any Chrysler cars present on the first list . That was plan b, to lease a Chrysler 300C and going the same route. However I am not a fan its poor gas mileage (18/28) and questionable dependability/maintenance costs. I need to know if I can get the livery plates after purchase, and if it's possible to use the Avalon for Black or if it's economically sensible to go with the 300C if it can't.

I will work and treat it as a full time job with 60+ hours a week during peak weekday and weekend times. I have absolutely terrible credit (480) and many debts from a failed business so financing is not really an option. There is a particular debt I need to pay before Sept. 10 plus my younger brother is starting college in the fall so I intend to hit the road and work my butt off these next few weeks to the max. I do have experience driving 200-380+ miles in a day, customer service training, I love talking and meeting new people so I'm looking forward to getting started. I don't know of anything else that would allow me to cover my expenses in time if the estimated figures are true.

A used vehicle isn't an option at this time as I cannot afford any required or surprise maintenance or repairs. Chicago's new rideshare regulations go into effect on the 29th. They require a 21 point inspection and all vehicles be no older than 4 years would, so that dampens the appeal of getting a cheap use car as well.

I appreciate all your responses and input, thanks guys!


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Is the Avalon in the approved list Uber sent you?

If you work 60 hours, some of those hours will fall outside of peak hours. I think $15 an hour might be a safer guestimate after expenses.


----------



## UberFox (Aug 11, 2014)

No, however their first response stated the list was of vehicles they typically accept. The 300C was on that list and on their faq page. However that was omited in their list with their second generic reply email when I asked about livery registration...So I'm not exactly getting a straight answer on either one. :/

The hours are based on the peak hours listed in their $4,000 a month gurantee (I can't post links yet). 
So I'd be working the 6am-10am and 5pm-8pm on weekdays. 5pm-3am, 10am-4am, and 11am-11pm for Fri, Sat, and Sun night are all the weekend peak hours and I'd be working those as much as I safely can. Their guarantee only requires you to work 40 out of 72 peak hours in a week.

I also plan to have lyft running along while waiting for passengers and working with any other livery companies in Chicago once I have my license. I am not familiar with how they operate however.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

I would not make that type of an investment into Uber because they frequently change their standards for vehicles, as you have seen with the Chrysler 300C. So, even if approved with your Avalon, it may be off the list next year, and you'll be stuck with high expenses while collecting poverty wages on UberX. Best bet if you absolutely want to get into it is to buy a luxury SUV, they have longer lifecycles on Uber, higher rates, and are more easily used to gain private clients with your commercial plates.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

When investing in a business, consider the stability of the environment. Uber is not a stable environment in terms of Uber's policies, which change on a dime any day of the week. In one region, they made UberBlack's accept UberX trips, and all the Black drivers picketed Uber head office. They backed down. But thing is, I dont even want things to get that far. Uber has the false idea that drivers make more money when rates are cheaper. In my 15 years of driving, I've never known that to be true. When I started, i was doing $3o an hour, gross, since the last rate reduction, My best was $20 per hour. Those are uber hours, which are understated since I'm always deadheading back to areas I prefer to work in, and the only way I can get their is to go offlline for 5 - 10 minutes. This occurs several times during a shift, and Uber is not counting taht offline time, yet I wasn't home watching TV. Also, I noticed the uber rider app is no longer posting rates, only minimums and fair quotes.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Simple answer is just ... NO!


----------

